

Ask HN: What novel features would lend a new marketplace a competitive edge? - chrishaum

In the process of creating a new marketplace, I'm trying to think of novel features that would give the marketplace an advantage over existing ones.<p>One example I have considered is to be able to choose an arbitrary "basket" of services, and find the optimal set of providers of those services, for the customer's desired price and quality ranges.<p>I would greatly appreciate any other ideas!<p>Perhaps the following question will stir up your thinking: What annoyances have you experienced with online marketplaces, that could be fixed with novel features?<p>Thanks!
======
DanielStraight
What kind of marketplace? Like Ebay, Amazon, Etsy, app store, etc.?

~~~
chrishaum
Niche-oriented marketplaces. Etsy is a good example, along with Flippa and the
Envato marketplaces.

~~~
DanielStraight
As an initial impression: None of these example seems even remotely conducive
to your idea of an optimal provider search. There can be no optimal provider
of unique goods.

But, that gives enough information that I can think on your initial question,
so I'll post a separate reply when something comes to mind.

